# Hemp seed?



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Is it ok for pigeons to eat Hemp seed? I ordered it from a place my Vet suggested. Harrisons bird foods. They have a separate company that sells organically grown bird food. My Vet didn't suggest I give my pigeon Hemp seed, he gets organic pellets. I remember reading about it here, someone mentioned that they feed it to their pigeons. If so, how much is too much? 
Jen


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It's usually fed as a treat. I'm not sure how it stacks up nutritionally.

A Lava Lamp is a nice accompaniment!









--Ray


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Mine love it. I keep it as a treat, together with peanuts and as soon as I say "treaties" at leat 20 pigeons congregate at the aviary door!

I was told once that it is fattening and therefore good for underweight pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Pigeon pellets of various kinds are attempts to provide a broad package that is a complete food including vitamins, minrerals, protein, etc.; while hemp seeds are used as Cynthia describes but not as high percentage of the daily diet.


----------



## glamrckgrl (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the responses. I think hell get it as a treat too! It is good to know it can help underweight pigeons. Last year I rehabbed four pigeons, three were severely underweight. I always learn something new!!
Jen


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Other choices for when underweight or during breeding in some instances are unsalted, raw, small peanuts, safflower seeds, sunflower seeds and small seeds in general.


----------

